# First Post of the Year - resolutions



## Makalakumu (Jan 15, 2004)

Where have all the TSD people gone?  Surely there must be some Tangsoodoists out there?  Here is a topic for discussion...

What are your martial arts new years resolution (s)?

Mine is to make sure I make the trip to train with my instructor at least once a month.  I want to test for my 3rd dan in a few years so its going to be imperitive to make the 300 mile round trip at least once a month.  The problem comes when life and family and children start splitting time away from training.  Hence my daily workout time of 5:00 am.  (last years resolution)  It's time to make it happen.


----------

